# Day off! Fish on!



## FishingGirl713

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=40625 FishingGirl713 Hello boys! This is my first time posting on this forum, but thanks to this site, it is easier for me to know beforehand on the reports of the places I would like to go fish on. Today was my day off so I decided to go to seawolf park since I heard it was open. I haven't went there since pre-storm. The pier is demolished and so is the snack stand. Went by myself due to everyone working, but I have to say, I am a die hard fishing fanatic. lol. Didn't check on the weather but it was windy and raining. Tried to hang in as long as I could until I was drenched and my fingers got numb. I got there around 9am and left at about one. Everyone was catching keeper size flounders left and right. A guy next to me even landed a 33in red fish. I lost two flounders when I almost got it ashore, but those suckers bit the line clean. I ended coming home with three flounders. Two keepers and a 20in monster. Good enough for me. lol I will try again friday. :cheers:


----------



## cajunasian

way to go girl......after your post today. I don't think you will ever have a problem finding someone to fish with. Oh....nice tan too.


----------



## Lucky

Sweet. How many people were there?


----------



## gcg3136

i'm skeptical.........


----------



## BMTAngler

gcg3136 said:


> i'm skeptical.........


 Same here....CONSPIRACY I SAY!
The goverment is already working against us outdoor lovers! j/k j/k that was uncalled for.
But glad to hear someone else is getting fish in.


----------



## Yellowtail

Good god, a fishing fanatic and you haven't joined the discussion until now? Where have you been all this time? I like that screen name by the way, I think I would have to change mine to fishinGuy281.


----------



## hilldo

Good onya, Lady!


----------



## myprozac

Sounds like you really are a fanatic, and know how to fish pretty well. You can join along, flounder fishin on my boat one day if you like.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Nice catch... Flounder sure are running right now. Meeting Wednesday in Dickinson FYI to all...


----------



## Big Willy

WestEndAngler said:


> Nice catch... Flounder sure are running right now. Meeting Wednesday in Dickinson FYI to all...


I will see you there. You guys been gigging any lately?


----------



## cfred

This page has had *212* visits

From fishinggirl713's personal profile page! LOL


----------



## Silverspoon

229 now!

Cute young women too! Maybe they all like to fish!



cfred said:


> This page has had *212* visits
> 
> From fishinggirl713's personal profile page! LOL


----------



## muddnasty

i smell set up, but PM sent anyway.lol


----------



## MsAddicted

LOL, wow. Yall are like starving cats on a piece of tuna.


----------



## hilldo

MsAddicted said:


> Yall are like starving cats on a piece of tuna.


And that's putting it nicely...


----------



## nightgigger

*re: Big Willy*

I took some friends out to the south jettys to gig by foot.
We went both Tuesday night (last week) and Friday night.
We saw lots of beds and one small 13" flounder.
Walked about 3 miles each night, all the way out to where the 
sandbar curves up to the jetties. We had clear water to about 12 inches.
I think the fish are just a little deeper. I will look for a low tide next time.

Nightgigger


----------



## muddnasty

hey you can't catch a fish if you don't put a line in the water.lol


----------



## robul

welcome to the forum. Next time take some pics of those fish. We love pics.


----------



## Troutman123

*Yeah right*

They sure getting some bites here


----------



## redslayer

nice catch welcome to the site.. good report.. and yea the flounder are def running nicely


----------



## big john o

If you dont have any fish pics, another pic of you would be ok.


----------



## b.lullo

way to stick it out and get ya a few of them flatties! :dance: Thanks for the report.


----------



## CoastalSpecial

muddnasty said:


> i smell set up, but PM sent anyway.lol


That comment had me unable to breath from laughing so hard...:rotfl:


----------



## downonlove

big john o said:


> If you dont have any fish pics, another pic of you would be ok.


^^LOL This guy!


----------



## The Machine

nice


----------



## Justin_Time

MsAddicted said:


> LOL, wow. Yall are like starving cats on a piece of tuna.


LOL!


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice detailed report and welcome to 2cool. You are sure going to have a fan club here...

MsAddicted, I would call it bees on honey... Someone is going to get stung.... LOL

MsAddicted








Team Notorious (the inshore one)

LOL, wow. Yall are like starving cats on a piece of tuna.


----------



## poc-ed

yep, great report. way to hang in there in this weather. Im sure there will be lots of help along the way for you. please send pics of fish or both. 

poc-ed


----------



## Kyles Kenner

I wonder if they have ever seen " To Catch a Predator"


----------



## XtremeAngler

Kyles Kenner said:


> I wonder if they have ever seen " To Catch a Predator"


LOL!


----------



## Kyles Kenner

Yep, I can see it now. They're standing in line with nothing on but a speedo getting bait at the local "bait camp" and low and behold who walks out from around the corner. That's right , ol Chris himself. He ask, "What are you doing, buying bait for the bait?".
Then ofcourse they cover their head, run outside, hit a pole and the game warden pins them down on the ground and takes the boat.
Ok, that was just for kicks.


----------



## thabeezer

Kyles Kenner said:


> Yep, I can see it now. They're standing in line with nothing on but a speedo getting bait at the local "bait camp" and low and behold who walks out from around the corner. That's right , ol Chris himself. He ask, "What are you doing, buying bait for the bait?".
> Then ofcourse they cover their head, run outside, hit a pole and the game warden pins them down on the ground and takes the boat.
> Ok, that was just for kicks.


too much..LOL


----------



## badfisherman

Don't bit down too hard boys, woops the hook has been set!!!!!!!!


----------



## EKNIP

muddnasty said:


> i smell set up, but PM sent anyway.lol


BE CAREFUL , I THINK I SAW THIS ON DATELINE.


----------



## outlook8

Some of you guys are PATHETIC...


----------



## FishingGirl713

I wish I had pictures of the catch, but by the time I brought it home, my aunt cleaned and butchered it. lol. There were quite alot of people out there fishing for a monday and space is limited. I've met a really cool filipino man that kept my company, but he was the one who truely landed the 20inch monster. Gotta give him the props. He just was nice enough to let me have it since I shared my bait with him. The flatties didn't like mullet too much. mud minnows are the way to go. I'm looking forward to Friday cuz I will be there again fighting for a space to fish. This season is not going to last too long so gotta make it worth it!!! Either that or I might hit Sabine pass, but it will most likely be seawolf. See yall there. I'm so excited. I work my butt off and that's my means of relaxing... Hey I grew up with brothers and my late daddy showed me all I know. I just enjoy the sport and that's the common link that binds us all together as fishermen and fisherwomen.


----------



## GONE_FISHING

Jan..Girl you are some nut going out there in that weather. hahahha. I need to take you and Huy fishing again on my boat. Did huy told you we boated 31 flounder's last saturday at a hot spot with the largest one being 23" monster. Looks like you got a lot of fans. Hope they all know you're only 12 years old. 

joking.


----------



## donkeyman

better yet we love pictures of you with the fish


----------



## Poon Chaser

Hello Ladies... we need pics!!!


----------



## gcg3136

Again.....i'm still skeptical....


----------



## muddnasty

*like a car/train wreck*



gcg3136 said:


> Again.....i'm still skeptical....


skeptical but still slowly being drawn in, STAY AWAY FROM THE LIGHT!!!! LOL

Have a Good Day!


----------



## Long Pole

The bait looks good...


----------



## sea ray

thanks for the fishing report, and good job on the flatties


----------



## poc-ed

lets not take this one too serious, ok. all of a sudden we give up our hot spots and honey holes? lol, too funny! i just want to see pics.

poc-ed


----------



## scubaru

Give up what spot, Seawolf? That's pretty funny.


----------



## big john o

gcg3136 said:


> Again.....i'm still skeptical....


ok, we need proof.


----------



## HonkyFin

WeeeeLLLLLLl SHAZAAAMMMM,,,,,I aint seen me a gurl dat pretty since i got outta Prison !!!!
Man you dudes need to stop fumbling over yourselves,,have you not ever seen a women fish before ??
I know that the female fisher species is rarely seen on this brd , but EEEEAAAASSSSYYY fellas or your gonna scare her away.


----------



## Sweet Action

gcg3136 said:


> i'm skeptical.........


LOL, yup


----------



## FishingGirl713

GONE_FISHING said:


> Jan..Girl you are some nut going out there in that weather. hahahha. I need to take you and Huy fishing again on my boat. Did huy told you we boated 31 flounder's last saturday at a hot spot with the largest one being 23" monster. Looks like you got a lot of fans. Hope they all know you're only 12 years old.
> 
> joking.


haha. you know me. im spontaneous. i got yelled at by both huy and my momma for going. they forbid me to go again by myself. suong told me about your catch. i was like wow. i had to get in on that! lol we do need to go fishing together again on your boat before the season ends! lol. i wish i was twelve. wait, that didn't sound too good. haha..


----------



## topwateraddict

ya i don't recommend fishing in places such as seawolf by yourself. there have been times when it has gotten kind of crowded I was glad to have some backup. be careful out there and thanks for the report. you bring some fresh air to the board.


----------



## boashna

who is fishing on this post .. set the hook


----------



## DANO

Looks like she, he, it, or whatever,... caught a limit of HARDHEADS with this post !!


----------



## Hotrod

Burnhandles, lol!


----------



## Aggieangler

*ROFL*



DANO said:


> ...caught a limit of HARDHEADS with this post !!


ROFLMAO! Exactly! Wait...is there a limit? Oh well, I am sure the junior gamewardens will let us know!


----------



## cfred

It is flounder fishing we're talking about, ya gotta let them chew on the bait a little before you set the hook. Don't worry, it's coming..... I'm sure.


----------



## stros00

maybe they i mean "she" will catch herself a saddleblanket


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Can you imagine what Seawolf Park will look like Saturday?????
I might go just to film the 300 "Hard Heads" that are waiting in line to get in the park. 
The scent of "Old Spice" fills the air and everyone in their Sunday Best!


----------

